# thermacell dead



## hunter7m (Oct 28, 2010)

new cartrige of fuel, wont light.  any ideas


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 28, 2010)

Unscrew the cartridge and screw  it back in and make sure it goes in all the way or it won't work.


----------



## Johns0902 (Oct 28, 2010)

mine is not dead, but it has always taken 30 to 40 clicks to get it to light off?


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 28, 2010)

Johns0902 said:


> mine is not dead, but it has always taken 30 to 40 clicks to get it to light off?



I let the gas run for 10-15 seconds and it always lights on the 1st click.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 30, 2010)

can you see the spark when you click it? if not your igniter is bad, probably send it in for an overhaul.


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 31, 2010)

When you turn it on you should hear the gas hissing. If not, the nipple that goes into the fuel cartridge may be broken. If that is the case they will repair it for you and I believe they will do it for free.


----------



## Slewfoot (Oct 31, 2010)

*Check*

You probably did not do this but I did:  Check and make sure the refill is not empty!  I ran out of butane one evening in the stand.   I got back to house and stuck a refill in without realizing the unit was still on and when I went hunting...I couldnt get it to light.  Found out later what I had done.


----------

